# k04-01 turbo inlet pipe



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

which aftermarket inlet pipe will fit on a k04-001?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (Mk42003)*

APR and SAMCO both (maybe Forge). I would suggest going with the Audi 225 TTQ one though. 3" inlet diameter for the 3" housing. They run from $155 to $200 depending on where you shop.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (VWBugman00)*

Interesting, that never crossed my mind...


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (VWGolfA4)*

Any aftermarket TIP for a ko3s will fit a ko4-001








Edit: are the compressor inlets on both a k04-001 and -02X the sime?


_Modified by NOLA_VDubber at 11:15 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (NOLA_VDubber)*

The compressor inlet size is the same I think, but the part that the MAF housing goes into needs to pass more air, thats why the 3" is suggested. Thats why I suggested that he go with the TTQ's TIP and MAF housing (or the pwrhaus.com one).


----------



## vwrogers (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (VWBugman00)*

pretty much any t.i.p. will fit. the k04 and k03 are the same, not the k03s
EDIT: the compressors are the same, but the 3 inch inlet for the maf wouldnt serve a purpose unless the software called for that size maf. and i think the routing of some piping is different then the jetta


_Modified by vwrogers at 1:17 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## AF778 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (vwrogers)*

Will a TTQ inlet hose (APR, Samco, or Forge) fit on my golf 1.8T if I am planning to use a 3 inch maf housing and a K04?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (Mk42003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk42003* »_which aftermarket inlet pipe will fit on a k04-001?

Any silicon TIP should work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The K04-001s have *smaller* inlets than the later K03S, so a silicon TIP is a good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Any silicon TIP should work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The K04-001s have *smaller* inlets than the later K03S, so a silicon TIP is a good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwrogers* »_ the k04 and k03 are the same, not the k03s

and

_Quote, originally posted by *Clay* »_ The K04-001s have smaller inlets than the later K03S

At the risk of beating a dead horse, these are both _basically_ true. 
Just to add info to help searches etc: The K04-001 and K03-053 (not the later K03-052, the "K03S" variant) used the same casting for the compressor housing. The _outer_ diameter of the inlet tube is the same for both turbos. However, as the K04 uses a somewhat larger compressor wheel than the K03, post-casting machining results in a larger internal diameter on the k04 versus the K03.
So an inlet that will work for the K03 will work for the K04. An inlet designed for the K03S _may_ work for the K04. Silicone inlets can generally be compressed by a hose clamp enough to make a K03S inlet fit a K04 turbo. A factory (OE) cast inlet made for a K03S will not work on a K04. The O-ring will not seal on the smaller K04 inlet tube _and_ the mounting ear for the retaining bolt does not line up with the threaded boss on the compressor housing. If you want to go OE inlet with a K04-001, you'll need a K03 (not K03S) inlet.


----------



## CFLdub (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Blackfin)*

Black fin is on point, i love how people offer up advice on things they read but maybe have no experience in. I have had a few k04-001's and have never had luck keeping an after market silicone tip from a k03s on, including t-bolt clamps. Get a tip for a k03 and call it a day. Im using an APR currently. I doubt it makes a difference but my forge tip has better quality silicone and construction than the apr.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (CFLdub)*

and also guys will a 3 inch downpipe for a ko3 fit a ko4-001


----------



## vwrogers (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

yes


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (vwrogers)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (vwrogers)*

I had originally a K03s and I replaced it with a K03 without any problems from the TIP..


----------



## jettakid69 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

i need help finding a turbo inlet pipe for a 3inch mafs can u help


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

might be a stupid question but can you take the compressor housing off of the ko3s and put it on the ko4? or would that not make any more power?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (dixongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dixongli* »_ can you take the compressor housing off of the ko3s and put it on the ko4? or would that not make any more power?

The K04-001 an K03s share the 2075-series compressor wheel. If you are asking strictly about the *housing * then they are swappable. You will be dispensing with the muffler, which will allow the turbo to make a more racy sound -- and might perhaps also improve flow very slightly. The two turbos have different charge pipe dimensions but standard silicone tubing can accommodate either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (AF778)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AF778* »_Will a TTQ inlet hose (APR, Samco, or Forge) fit on my golf 1.8T if I am planning to use a 3 inch maf housing and a K04? 

If you are planning on using a K04*-001* then an Audi TT225 turbo inlet pipe will not fit. The OEM turbo in the TT225 is -02x, for which the TIP has these dimensions:
Small side — 51mm ID
Large side — 76mm ID
You are looking for a TIP which shares the large side with that for the TT225 but which has a 45mm ID on the small side.


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

so in order to do the Ko4-001 swap all you will need is the turbo and the inlet pipe? i know ppl say it will only make 10+ more whp over the ko3s, but how much power can you get out of the other ko4?
if i was to do a ko4-oo1 on my GLI with TIP,Intake,3" DP,FMIC,Injectors,Software,W/M
how much power could i be looking at? would that be to much tq?
my turbo might go out soon(115,000miles+) and was looking to do the cheapest swap. I'm not looking for much more power. just a nice fun car that i can play with. also i don't do much strait line racing any more and i like that low tq coming out of the turns.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (dixongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dixongli* »_ I'm not looking for much more power. just a nice fun car that i can play with. 

Read through the official K04-001 thread. You will find a diversity of opinions. But it sounds like you're a good -001 candidate.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: k04-01 turbo inlet pipe (Mk42003)*

Anything silicon will be good, K04's have inlets slightly smaller than K03S, a K03 inlet from an AWD motor would bolt on fine.


----------

